# Bicycle Heaven, Pgh, Pa - 2 Day Bicycle Show



## Howard Gordon (May 14, 2016)

Free set up at Craig Morrow's Bicycle Museum. Always a fun show with a lot going on. Buy - Sell - Trade, tour the museum, ride the trail. I'll be there with a trailer load of ballooners and parts. Secure, paved lot. Can't wait. 
Howard Gordon​


----------



## OhioJones (May 15, 2016)

Love Pittsburgh. Think I may drive the 5 hours east and come for this. Thanks!


----------



## monark-man (May 25, 2016)

great museum nice to see.      monark-man


----------



## Flat Tire (May 25, 2016)

Never been but planning to go this year, just need Howard & Chester Monark to buy all my stuff, and lunch, I'll get some beer, Iron City ok? Ha!


----------



## monark-man (Jun 9, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> Never been but planning to go this year, just need Howard & Chester Monark to buy all my stuff, and lunch, I'll get some beer, Iron City ok? Ha!



     Howard Gordon  is in the Hospital recovering from a operation, his wife said it went well,but it will be about a week  and he will miss the meet.     so will I.      good luck Howard            MONARK- MAN


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 10, 2016)

The trip is worth  it just to go threw the Museam . The bike swap meet is a bonus . Great bikes and a great owner . Terry and Tammy


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 13, 2016)

no pictures!!!!!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 13, 2016)

The bike show went great even though the weather man said rain for both days but ended up fun in the sun not a drop of rain on both days,,,Thanks to everyone who came you guys rock,,i did not have time to take many photos but here are some. Howard I hope you are well we missed you but I know you will make the Aug 27 and 28 th show  here at Bicycle Heaven .  bicycleheaven.org


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 13, 2016)

thanks bicycle heaven for the pictures , i see lot of guys from memory lane there ,i no, reel nice bike shop, love tht green bowden!!!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 13, 2016)

I need to get there


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 21, 2016)

If your into Music ,,Johnny Angel and his new Music Museum will open on AUG 27 and 28 both days of the swap meet and is next door to B.H.,,We will have 2 bike ride events as well,,a easy family bike ride around the Burgh and we are close to the Rivers Casino and the Carnegie Science center,,,many things to do here at the swap meet for the girls and kids,,,,,, free vendor spots,,,i hope to see you and have a fun event,,click on and see the tour of B.H.   AT   bicycleheaven.org


----------

